# are my embryos ok still at 3 years old



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, Im weighing up my options of trying again after a succesful FET 3 years ago.
I had OHSS so had many eggs, 19 fertilized, we used 9 to get our little girl so have 10 left.
The embryos have been frozen at 1 day old  for 3 years now and i wonder if they are likely to thaw ok and weather they have a chance even if they do?
anyone else tried?

BB


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Babbluz,
You won't know till you get them out and see.. 
But you have a great chance working them..
Just go for it.
Lots of luck.
Kukixx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for your reply,
Im having a hard time deciding what to do,my heart tells me i want to try for another but my head tells me i went through so much before it scares me.
BB xxx


----------



## ratz (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi babybluz, thawing survival rates do seem to vary, but it's only quite recently, I seem to remember, that the 5-year freezing restriction on embryos was lifted. I guess it wouldn't have been lifted if there wasn't a reasonable chance of them surviving. Why not give your clinic a call? They might be able to give you some info on their level of thawing success, which may ease your mind. 10 is a good number to have, though, and the fact that you got your daughter from the same batch is a positive sign!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ratz,
I didnt know about the 5yr retriction, but that can only be a positive sign.
I called the clinic to make an appt but they had no slots before I need to give an answer about storing my frosties for another year so I spoke to the woman in charge of storage and she has given me another year free of charge to decide, im shocked but very happy, wot a great x mas pressie! So my panic is over.
thanks for your reply, its giving me more hope
xxxx


----------



## ratz (Nov 16, 2011)

Babybluz, I was thinking about you earlier - I happened to be browsing on the HFEA website this morning, and current regulation is they can be kept frozen for 10 years. So you've got a while longer to decide!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ratz,
Part or our decision is also the cost of keeping them in storage and im also not getting any younger!   
I have called the clinic to book an appt but I have to wait for the nurse to go through my notes in order to make an appt, not sure why.  hopefully hear back some time 2mo.
If embies are deemed ok at 10 years old there's hope for mine yet.
Still feels like a big weight until we make up our minds what to do, and the stress and strains of going through tx again...and risking my health again.
Deep breath, sigh...

xx


----------

